# ND Snow Hunters in the Fall???



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Was curious how many of you ND boyz hunt them crazy snows in the fall? I've seen pics on this site of the Nodak crew hunting snows in Canada, looked like a blast. Was wondering if any good numbers stage in the state in the fall on a normal year, or is it just a fly by and get them in the spring on their way back?? I hunted around the Carrington area the last week of Oct. last year and can't even remember seeing a snow?? Any comments would be great&#8230;

Mndiver :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If the opportunity presents itself I will choose snows above all else, but over the last couple years the emphasis has really shifted to mallards and honkers due to the fact that they just don't really stage here like they used to. That is why we started going to Canada four years ago. We get in at least a couple days of good snow shooting up there. Also here in ND, when the snows finally do get here it isn't uncommon to see 10 trucks watching every good field of birds, and then the land is usually leased or being saved for family. As far as hunting snows in Carrington, if you would have been around in the late 70s you would have been in the heart of snow country for the end of the month, but they have gradually shifted north and west every year to the point where they don't even stage in ND anymore.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snows in the fall? I wouldnt waste my time. There are way to many greenheads and canucks to be shot in the fields.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We've gotten about 1 week of decent snow hunting up here.Usually the last week of Oct.Therefore I agree with the guys above.I go to Canada if I want to hunt snows.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Im with decoyer, if the oppurtunity is there i really love to try the snows. Especially if its during snow. Its almost like cheating when they come over the hills about 5 feet off the ground. But yeah, usually im a canadien and mallard shooter. The snows dont usually last for more than a week, whereas the canadiens are present til december a lot of times.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ND used to shoot more snows than TX most years back in it's snow goose hunting heydays. Now it's Canada if you want to whack them in the fall. Carrington is on the fringe, where you might occasionally see a small flock or two in the fall, nothing big though.

I chase honkers and ducks in the fall and snows in the spring.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

MnDiver,

During the last week of October, the snow geese were about 50 miles north of Carrington. By Halloween, they were froze out of the north country.

Snow hunting has declined to almost nothing. Unless, you have old friends to visit, it is hardly worth the trip anymore in the fall.

Don't listen to any guide touting ND snow goose hunting. It is a real crap shoot.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------

